# Recording software for a novice



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

A novice at recording on my own computer, that is. 
Can anyone recommend an interface with software included to get me started? I'm on a pretty low budget.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

www.reaper.fm

Downloads as a free, unlimited trial -- there's no difference between the free download and a licensed version, other than feeling guilty for not buying.

MUCH better than Audacity, IMO -- comes with some excellent plug-ins.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Any interfaces you would recommend?


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*hmmm...*

I use the PreSonus Firebox...problem is that puppy was over $400 after taxes...It does however come with the Cubase recording sofware program...My opinion, money well spent


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I use one these. It plugs into a PCI slot in your PC. The external boxes which connect via USB/Firewire seem to be more popular these days (probably because you dont have to hack into your PC). This M-Audio soundcard works great for me (and I also endorse the Reaper recommendation made earlier) and its pretty cheap:

http://www.studica.com/products/product_detail.cfm?productid=5138


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

This might sound really arcane to the sound purists out there, but grab an SM57 and use a Hi-Lo impedance transformer, adapted down via 1/4" to 1/8" adapter and cable directly into your laptop. 

Badda-bing: turn on either Audacity or Reaper to capture the 'Audio In' and away you go.

Note: Don't forget to set a 'click track' first, however. It will save you time instead of trying to perfect every attempt front-to-back of that 3-minute song that you want to record. 

Life's short.....focus on knowing how to edit-cut-paste.

There...that should keep you busy for a while 

Peace always....


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Andy said:


> www.reaper.fm
> 
> Downloads as a free, unlimited trial -- there's no difference between the free download and a licensed version, other than feeling guilty for not buying.
> 
> MUCH better than Audacity, IMO -- comes with some excellent plug-ins.


Not free anymore, according to the website.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> Not free anymore, according to the website.


It installs in an unlimited demo period -- absolutely no limitations as compared to the licensed version. Seriously, it's good enough that I haven't used the free copy of Cubase I received with my A/D/A box. I wouldn't touch Audacity after using Reaper.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

when I used to use a PC - I used a Fastrack Maudio interface - via USB - it worked pretty well - aside from lag issues - but that was only an issue if you were recording along to a backing track or trying to monitor via the computer speakers. I also used Cubase SE......in my opinion - too complex for the average home recording amateur.

since I went MAC - Garage Band has made it dead simple. It receives the feed directly from my POD XT (or you can mic an amp and plug it right into the line in connector on the MAC - or just plug the guitar itself right into the line in connector.

garage band is incredibly simple to use - and very effective...easy to drag in songs (i.e. backing tracks) from itunes and record yourself playing along - or create songs on your own by using the included loops


----------

